# P16X.sys



## Mare (Mar 26, 2005)

I've got a Dell computer which came with a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 sound card.Went to the Creative site to look for newer drivers to download.
After downloading the drivers and starting to have them installed,I recieved an error message stating that the SoundBlaster LIve card couldn't be detected on my computer.
I went to Add/Remove and removed the SoundBlaster Live.Opened my SB Live cd from its packet and reinstalled it.Went back to the drivers page and downloaded them.Tried installing it and again...Error Message.
When I tried repairing the SB Live,I got an error message stating that I needed to install the Cd to find the P16X.sys path.I installed the cd and nothing happened.I had the option to browse but I have no idea where to look. :4-dontkno 
Would greatly appreciate assistance or any type help with my resolution to this problem.Thanks,
Mare


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi,

If I were you, I would go to Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manger and find the Sound, video, and game controllers. When there remove everything (delete) related to the sound card. Shut down, reinsert new card, let it find the card, then load your drivers and it should go.


----------

